# NCCIS Course



## Radop (23 Feb 2005)

How many people have the NCCIS course?  Those of you who don't have it do you want it?


----------



## Sigop2004 (25 Feb 2005)

I took the NCCIS course at CFJSR in 2000,This course was a great addition to my training.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (25 Feb 2005)

I'm @ JSR too, I want it because I'm alreasy trained as a Lan Admin and on TATs the MT and LAN are co-located.  I'm looking to "diversify my employability" :dontpanic:


----------



## JSilver (25 Feb 2005)

I just got some info about an NCCIS course starting in March, so hopefully I get loaded on it. I've been qorking with the QRT and INMARSAT since Op Abacus, but the course would fill some of the gaps in my knowledge.


----------



## Radop (25 Feb 2005)

JSilver said:
			
		

> I just got some info about an NCCIS course starting in March, so hopefully I get loaded on it. I've been qorking with the QRT and INMARSAT since Op Abacus, but the course would fill some of the gaps in my knowledge.



There is definitely some holes in your training if you only have those aspects of the training.  As for the training in March, that would be a big not!  The course ended today and there won't be another until the fall.  Monday, the NCCIS Det Comd's course starts though but you can't have my position on that course, lol.  They had me slated for the harassment advisor's course at the same time but got pulled off of it.


----------



## Aries (28 Feb 2005)

i just finished my nccis course.

it's a necessity in 3 sqn at jsr in order to get deployed.


----------



## Radop (28 Feb 2005)

Hey Aries, 

You wouldn't be a rookie would you?  lol

You in Echo or Fox?


----------



## meni0n (5 Mar 2005)

I'd like to get it but I doubt I'll get on it in the near future.


----------



## Radop (5 Mar 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> I'd like to get it but I doubt I'll get on it in the near future.



Tell WO Lec... that I said you could go on the course.  Tell him that it OK with me, lol.   ;D


----------

